# أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع

 المراه دفئ وحنان وسكن 
الرجل امان وقوه وعطف 

المراه صبر يمازجه عطاء بلا توقف 
الرجل حده يمازجها قوة وعطف بلا توقف 

المراه دمـعـــة 
الرجل ارق من تلك الدمعه ولكن خلف اسوار وحصون 

المراه سر سعادة المنزل 
الرجل سر سعادة الكون 

المراه عندما تطهو طعامها تقدمه لاسرتها على اطباق من سعادتها الغامره 
الرجل عندما يتذوق طعامها لا يجد لطعمه مثيل حتى لو كان قليل 

المراه العطر الزكي ....... والكلمة الشجية 
الرجل الانف الذي يشم ذلك المسك ....... والاذن التي تعي ما تسمع 

المراه ابتـــــــــــســــــــــــــــــــامـــــــــة 
الرجل الفنان الذي يرسم تلك الابتســـــــامــــــــــــــــــه 

المراه اقوى من الرجل بعذوبة انوثتها 
الرجل اقوى من المرأه بعنفوان رجولته 

المرأة روح 
الرجل الجسد التي تحتوها 

المرأة فن عريق 
الرجل ناحته ومؤرخه 

المراه والرجل عظماء وهم يؤدون دورهم بلغة التفاهم والصدق والحب 

فالمراه جمبله حينما تظل امراه 
ويكون الرجل وسيما حين يكون رجلا​


----------



## feeby saad (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة*

امرأه فاضلة ثمنها يفوق اللآلئ 

                 انتي رقيقة جدا في اختيارك 
                  شكرا ليكي

                  ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة*

ميرسى اوى يا فيبى لكلامك الجميل ده
وشكرا لمرورك ياجميل ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة*

هو انتى مرمر بتاعت الترفيهى ولا تشابه اسماء 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد ربنا يبارك حياتك ويحفظك فى اسمه الى الأبد 
موضوع اكثر من رائع يا مرمر يا قمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الترفيهى حاجة والجد حاجة يا يوحنا 
ميرسى لمرورك ولكلامك الجميل ده 
ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## febe (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة*

ما احلى وصفكي للرجل والمراة ببعض كلماتك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة*

ميرسى ليكى يافيبى 
وشكرا لمرورك ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## sit (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة*

الله الله على الكلمات بجد حلوين


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة*

lميرسى لمرورك يا sit ونورت الموضوع يا جميل​


----------



## mero_engel (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة*

*ايه يا مرمر الجمال دا*
*بجد جميل اووي وصفك للرجل والمراه*
*بس لو سمحتي بعد كده خلي المدح للمراه بس وسيبك من الرجل*
*هههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي لموضوعك*​


----------



## mrmr120 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة*

بجد موضوع جميل اوى اوى اوى 
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة*

ههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا ميرو بس حرام افرحهم مرة وخلاص 
زى بعضه 
شكرا لمرورك يا جميل ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة*

ميرسى لمرورك يا مرمر ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## sara2003 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة*

*جميل جدا يامرمر وربنا يبارك وكمان هخلى خطيبى يقراها اصلى كلامك عجبنى قوى*


----------



## likelife (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة*

حلوه اوووووووووووووووى ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة*



sara2003 قال:


> *جميل جدا يامرمر وربنا يبارك وكمان هخلى خطيبى يقراها اصلى كلامك عجبنى قوى*



ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل ونورتى الموضوع 
وربنا يهنيكى انتى وخطيبك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة*



likelife قال:


> حلوه اوووووووووووووووى ربنا يعوضك



ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة*

اية الروووووووعة دى 

ميرسى يا مرمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة*

ميرسى لمرورك يا فراشة ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## girl of my lord (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة*

موضوع جميل يامرمر
ميرررررررررررررسي ليكي


----------



## girl of my lord (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة*



sara2003 قال:


> *جميل جدا يامرمر وربنا يبارك وكمان هخلى خطيبى يقراها اصلى كلامك عجبنى قوى*


 
هههههههههههه
انا بقي هقوله ياساره اوعي تشوف الموضوع دهleasantr
:t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:
هههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة*

ميرسى لمرورك يا دوللى ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## maria123 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة*

كلام رائع


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة*

ميرسى لمرورك يا ماريا ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة*



ايه ده كله يا مرمر..

يا عفريته..

كلامك في منتهى الروعه والجمال..

ولكن..

هذا الكلام مثالي اكثر من اللزوم..

أين هي هذه المرأه يا مرمر .. سوى في الاحلام والخيال

فما نجده اليوم لا يمت لهذا الكلام بأي صله..


هات مصروف البيت..

هات مصروف العيال..

هات اروح للكوافير..

انا رايحه لأختي.. تبقى تعمل الغدا وتجيب العيال..

ولما يكون راجع من الشغل تعبان ومرهق .. يلاقي ورقة مكتوب فيها( العشا عندك في التلاجه.. اتعشى ونام واوعى تصحيني عشان انا تعبانه..فاهم؟؟))


ونصيحة لكي يا مرمر.. ان تغيري عنوان هذا الموضوع الى(امرأه ليست من كوكب الارض))


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة*

_وليه أسميه أمراة من كوكب أخر...
صدقنى هتلاقى أمراة كده بس هو مش كتير يصراحة
بس أكيد هتلاقى...
ميرسى لمرورك ونورت الموضوع_​


----------



## وليم تل (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة*

المراه والرجل عظماء وهم يؤدون دورهم بلغة التفاهم والصدق والحب 
موضوع رائع من روعتك
مرمر
مودتى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة*

_*ميرسى لمرورك وليم ونورت الموضوع*_​​


----------



## sunny man (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة*

المراه ابتـــــــــــســــــــــــــــــــامـــــــــة 

اعجبتنى هذه الكلمة و ازيد عليها و اقول
 المرأة سر السعادة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة*

_*ميرسى لمرورك صانى ونورت الموضوع*_​


----------



## just member (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة*

*تمام اوى مع الشكر يا تاسونى*


----------



## ايرينى جورج (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة*

كلام جميل وكلام معقول ما قدرش اقول حاجة عنة
بس اللى يسمع ويقراة 
وياريت يبقى فى تحيز شوية
هههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة*

*ميرسى لمرورك يا جوجو 
بس عرفت منين انى تاسونى ؟
هههههههههههه نورت الموضوع ياجميل*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة*

*ميرسى لمرورك يا ايرينى ونورتى الموضوع ياقمر*​


----------



## just member (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة*

*حلو اوى موضوعك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## علي مزيكا (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة*

شكرا اختي على الموضوووووع


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة*

*ميرسى لمرورك يا جوجو ونورت الموضوع *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أرق ما قيل عن الرجل والمرأة*

*ميرسى لمرورك يا على ونورت الموضوع *​


----------

